# Strongbow Window Systems, Huddersfield - February 2016



## degenerate (Feb 17, 2016)

I can't seem to find any history on this one; just they appeared to have moved premises. If it's the same company (likely, since they share the same name) they are family run business that fit uPVC windows, doors and conservatories. 
The place is falling apart and has some sketchy floors, it looks like it's been empty for quite a while.

Visited with Birdman Whistle and two non-members known as Magicman and Fasteronfire. 















Door glass detail:









































Inside the ladies lavatory there was a small hole in the wall that lead into a small cafe, nothing really interesting here other than masses of plates scattered all over the floor.





















Thanks for looking.


----------



## HughieD (Feb 17, 2016)

Good find that...not seen a report on this place before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## krela (Feb 17, 2016)

Interesting stuff, thank you.


----------



## smiler (Feb 17, 2016)

Not bad that, I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Feb 17, 2016)

Great find degenerate  an interesting looking building. Great photos as always!


----------



## mookster (Feb 17, 2016)

I love this kind of place, another one on the list.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 17, 2016)

Cool stuff, I especially like the second and third to last shots with the pillars.


----------



## tazong (Feb 17, 2016)

That looked like a really grand building from the outside , but have to say does look a dangerous one.Think you would have to be very careful what you stood on in there.
Loved the tudor style rose in the glass.


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 17, 2016)

Love the facade. Not bad at all.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 18, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Great find degenerate  an interesting looking building. Great photos as always!



Thanks Rubex although I can't take credit for it - Birdman told me about it.


----------



## degenerate (Feb 18, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Cool stuff, I especially like the second and third to last shots with the pillars.



Cheers, I like them too I'm quite partial to mills


----------



## degenerate (Feb 18, 2016)

tazong said:


> That looked like a really grand building from the outside , but have to say does look a dangerous one.Think you would have to be very careful what you stood on in there.
> Loved the tudor style rose in the glass.



It was better than I expected for a building with no roof! I had to be very careful as there were some sizable holes and spongy floors,


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2016)

Great collection of images,I thought the Girls Lavatory sign was quite unusual in that type of building,had it been a school?


----------



## degenerate (Feb 19, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Great collection of images,I thought the Girls Lavatory sign was quite unusual in that type of building,had it been a school?



It might have been at one point, I've been reliably informed it was occupied by Bowers Bakery Service before. It is rather unusual though but a nice looking sign


----------



## B7TMW (Feb 19, 2016)

Nice photos there. I too was thinking that originally it was a school? Looking at the wording "Girls Lavatory" I thinking it may have been at some point.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2016)

That's far too nice for a window manufacturer!  
Excellent shots, thanks for sharing


----------



## degenerate (Feb 19, 2016)

B7TMW said:


> Nice photos there. I too was thinking that originally it was a school? Looking at the wording "Girls Lavatory" I thinking it may have been at some point.



I thought it was odd at the time, surely it would have said women's? The gent's, while badly peeling said "men's lavatory" and not boy's so who knows.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 19, 2016)

Wicked explore, cheers for that


----------

